
Python vs. Julia Observations - blacksmythe
https://medium.com/@Jernfrost/python-vs-julia-observations-e61ee667fa95
======
dalke
Those interested in the HN comments should read the 9 at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12340234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12340234)
. The biggest objection was that it compared the bpython shell to Julia, and
not the IPython/Jypter one.

The biggest thing I learned, and liked, about Julia is how `$app` expands
correctly for the shell.

